# Lib ip.h et ip_icmp.h



## thomzz (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello

I have a problem with ip.h and ip_icmp.h libraries. I'm working on an app it make and send tcp packets, so I must include netinet/ip.h and netinet/ip_icmp ; but when I build the app, gcc say me something like this :

usr/include/netinet/ip.h:178: undefined type, found `n_long'
/usr/include/netinet/ip.h:181: undefined type, found `n_long'
/usr/include/netinet/ip_icmp.h:86: undefined type, found `n_short'
/usr/include/netinet/ip_icmp.h:87: undefined type, found `n_short'
/usr/include/netinet/ip_icmp.h:93: undefined type, found `n_short'
/usr/include/netinet/ip_icmp.h:94: undefined type, found `n_short'
/usr/include/netinet/ip_icmp.h:115: undefined type, found `n_time'
/usr/include/netinet/ip_icmp.h:116: undefined type, found `n_time'
/usr/include/netinet/ip_icmp.h:117: undefined type, found `n_time'

I use Mac OS X 10.2.5

Can someone help me ? 

Thanks

PS : excuse me for misspelling?


----------

